# Rhapsody's got some adorable puppies!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Rhapsody has some gorgeous puppies available. See for yourselves! 

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

I'm especially in love with that first female and the first male (second picture). If my schedule wasn't so jam-packed these days, I'd scoop up the little boy in a heartbeat since I've been wanting to add another boy to my fur family for a while now. He's already neutered, too! I hope someone from SM gets one of these precious babies, as they are all so adorable! When my schedule calms down, I will definitely be getting a pup from Rhapsody. Tonia's dogs are too gorgeous!

By the way, I'm in no way affiliated with Rhapsody. I'm just passing some good news along. :biggrin:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

There was sure some beautiful babies on there. I love the third one which was a boy and the fourth one which was a girl. Tonya comes highly recommended. :wub:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

They are so beautiful. I wish I could afford another one now. Maybe in a year or two.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

BUMPITY BUMP BUMP BUMP!

Looks like her puppies have all had blood work done!! I so wish I could get another puppy right now. :smcry:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

They are beautiful. :wub: If anyone here wants one, I suggest you CALL, not e-mail. When I was looking back in January, I sent Tonia an e-mail inquiry, and she didn't get back to me for weeks, by which time I already had Bonnie. I suspect some of 
these top-tier breeders get so many e-mails, it just takes a while to go through them all. I think it would be great if one or
more SM members got one - or maybe a brother and sister puppy. If my building would allow it, I'd be tempted to get a
little playmate for Bonbon... :bysmilie:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I LOVE LOVE LOVE it that you can click on the picture and get more EXTENSIVE information on the particular puppy.
This will help interested parties!!!
Kudos to Tonia for giving her buyers information like this!!!*


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Hummm....won't let me edit my above post. 
I wanted to add you can click on the Dam and Sire NAMES and see pictures of the parents. :thumbsup:*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I also love the detailed info Tonia gives on these puppies!!

I'd like to also mention that if anybody in california was looking for a puppy, the breeder that I got Lucy from (Sheri Alquist of Whitecliff Maltese) is needing to place an 8 mos old female puppy as soon as possible. Due to family emergencies, she is needing to place her dogs. This girl has champion parents, and will be 4.5-5lbs full grown. Sheri described her as energetic and very sweet. She doesn't have any pics of her at this time but she's been shaved down and will need to be spayed. She is a Thriller granddaughter. Sheri's information is on the AMA breeder list or feel free to PM me. 

i want to add that I am not affiliated with Sheri aside from having bought a pet puppy from her! She asked me to get the word out so that is what I'm doing. She lives in Coarsegold which is by Yosemite.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh great, all these beauties are always available......when I'm not ready!!! Uggg!!! :blink: Figures.

I hope some of our SM members scoop them up :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys,

Rhapsody has Henrietta, a four-year-old female, available. She has such a sweet, sweet face with beautiful big eyes. :wub: It looks like retirees will be available soon, as well. Just a heads up.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am going to Tonia on Wednesday to see the two females pups and also Henrietta. :yahoo: :yahoo: Jessica (EuphoriaMaltese) her assistant also has some pups and has a litter due any day. Jessica also does bloodwork. 

*I can only bring home one. :smmadder: *Janie, Smarty's mom is expecting pups and is also a upcoming retiree. Tonia also has a Destiny and Sheila ( I am not going to look at them...too tempting)

Lexie is a Euphoria Marc of Elegance ELLIE and Rhapsody Smart Remark SMARTY pup.

These pups are her cousin and aunt (LOL aunt younger than she is).

I AM SO EXCITED :wavetowel2:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

OH. I guess I need to add "I am not affliated with Rhapsody or Euphoria." This is where I got Lexie last year. :biggrin: Lexie is a healthy happy go lucky girl. :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Oct 8 2008, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647574


> Hey guys,
> 
> Rhapsody has Henrietta, a four-year-old female, available. She has such a sweet, sweet face with beautiful big eyes. :wub: It looks like retirees will be available soon, as well. Just a heads up. [/B]


Aww Henrietta looks soo sweet! She's actually a half sister to Lucy (Lucy's dad is Ch Hilite Elisha for Maltangel) and I can see a resemblance!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Oct 20 2008, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654336


> I am going to Tonia on Wednesday to see the two females pups and also Henrietta. :yahoo: :yahoo: Jessica (EuphoriaMaltese) her assistant also has some pups and has a litter due any day. Jessica also does bloodwork.
> 
> *I can only bring home one. :smmadder: *Janie, Smarty's mom is expecting pups and is also a upcoming retiree. Tonia also has a Destiny and Sheila ( I am not going to look at them...too tempting)
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! arty: I can't wait to find out who you come home with!!! :yahoo: 

Keep us updated!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 20 2008, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654452


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Oct 8 2008, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647574





> Hey guys,
> 
> Rhapsody has Henrietta, a four-year-old female, available. She has such a sweet, sweet face with beautiful big eyes. :wub: It looks like retirees will be available soon, as well. Just a heads up. [/B]


Aww Henrietta looks soo sweet! She's actually a half sister to Lucy (Lucy's dad is Ch Hilite Elisha for Maltangel) and I can see a resemblance!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She has a sweet face and those beautiful eyes.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Oct 20 2008, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654542


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 20 2008, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654452





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Oct 8 2008, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647574





> Hey guys,
> 
> Rhapsody has Henrietta, a four-year-old female, available. She has such a sweet, sweet face with beautiful big eyes. :wub: It looks like retirees will be available soon, as well. Just a heads up. [/B]


Aww Henrietta looks soo sweet! She's actually a half sister to Lucy (Lucy's dad is Ch Hilite Elisha for Maltangel) and I can see a resemblance!
[/B][/QUOTE]

She has a sweet face and those beautiful eyes.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, they both have huge eyes and the sweetest faces ever. Lynda has an Elisha baby also (Katie) and she has the same sweet expression!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Oct 20 2008, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654336


> I am going to Tonia on Wednesday to see the two females pups and also Henrietta. :yahoo: :yahoo: Jessica (EuphoriaMaltese) her assistant also has some pups and has a litter due any day. Jessica also does bloodwork.
> 
> *I can only bring home one. :smmadder: *Janie, Smarty's mom is expecting pups and is also a upcoming retiree. Tonia also has a Destiny and Sheila ( I am not going to look at them...too tempting)
> 
> ...


I'm so excited for you!

Don't forget to report back to us! :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Bump!

There are more puppies available.

Oh, gosh, look at that little girl out of CH Rhapsody's Aviation Thrills x Baybreeze You're Joking Right.

What an absolute doll face. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 2 2008, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662898


> Bump!
> 
> There are more puppies available.
> 
> ...



Oh I agree, that little girl is exquisite!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I was daydreaming about getting one of her retirees ... and then I went and got Miss Moonie (Muneca, the malt/peke mix) from the animal shelter. But Moonie and my other female are great pals, so maybe someday it could still work .... :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

One more bumpity bump, bump, BUMP!

More babies are available. So~~~ooo cute. Especially the first two. :wub: 

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So cute. For anyone looking, they have girls :sHa_banana: and boys :sHa_banana: and at several different ages. Awww some of the sweetest faces :good post - perfect 10:. I would call if you are serious. Tonia does bloodwork and is great in helping you with personality. I am happy with my girls.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww :wub: :wub: tonia's babies are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love that second little boy! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

They're all gorgeous.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That first little boy is so cute and he's going to be on the little side. Someone grab him!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

*Bump*

There's a girl available for only $1500!!! There's no pic of her, though. I'd love to see her pic, LOL. 

I've never seen her info on Rhapsody's site, so I'm guessing she was being held back for show? And 

that last guy is only $800 (both CH parents)! :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 28 2008, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679018


> That first little boy is so cute and he's going to be on the little side. Someone grab him![/B]


Awww he is so adorable! He looks soo much like Gigi!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 22 2008, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691377


> *Bump*
> 
> There's a girl available for only $1500!!! There's no pic of her, though. I'd love to see her pic, LOL.
> 
> ...


Look like this is a Joker puppy. Both parents are CH ROM. Good price for someone that wants a quality malt but is limited on funds.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

BUMP...Looks like Rhapsody updated website with new pics....Rhapsody Website


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Mar 30 2009, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754186


> BUMP...Looks like Rhapsody updated website with new pics....Rhapsody Website[/B]



that first boy is too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump Bump. Looks like the adorable little boy is still available. Parents: Sire: CH Rhapsody's Jokers Are Wild ROM...
Dam: Rhapsody's Calamity Jane ROMX Whelped: 10/30/08

AND Tonia has added a teenage girl, Parents: Sire: CH Rhapsody's Jokers Are Wild ROM...Dam: CH Divine's Indecent Friendship Gift Whelped: 4/16/08

In case anyone is looking.
Rhapsody Puppies


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, I'd love to see a pic of that girl. I bet she's beautiful. :wub: 

I'm guessing she was probably being held back for show?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful faces on the pups. 

Does anyone know if they all outgrow their tearstaining? Or do some of Rhapsody dogs stain and others don't?


----------

